# Courtesy light



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new here and also new to X-trails. I am hoping somebody will be able to help with my problem. My front courtesy light shorted out and blew the fuse and also blew the centre light. I've replaced both bulbs and the fuse but now the two lights I mentioned will not work with door operation. The rear light, in the luggage compartment, and the lights in the front doors all come on when the doors open but not the other two, these will only work if I manually switch them on. My X-trail is a February 2005 T-spec, 2.2 DCI. Thanks in advance


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

My understanding is that the front courtesy light does not work when the door is opened, it only works manually by a push of the 2 buttons on each side and used as map lights. The centre and rear roof lights do come on when the door is opened and in your case, I believe you have a problem with the time delay relay (dimmer) which could have shorted circuited and is no longer working.


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Many thanks for your response. The front courtesy light on my X-trail only has 1 rocker switch with 3 positions, ON,OFF & DOOR. There are no map lights. The centre & rear lights have the same 3 positions but in a different style as the front. The rear roof light is the only one working as it should in DOOR position, the others only in ON position. All lights worked with the doors before they shorted. I asked my local Nissan dealer about a relay and I was told there was no relay in the courtesy light circuit. I'm new to my X-Trail and I can't remember if the front & centre lights dim but I've just checked the, working, rear light and it doesn't, it's either on or off with no delay, so I would assume there is no relay.

Thanks again 

Mike


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Aah, sorry Mike, you must have an xtrail with a sunroof, in which case the front courtesy light will be different to the one I described and will indeed have the 3 positions. The dimmer relay is only for the centre light and it works when you shut the doors while the roof lights are on (before alarming the car), you will see that the centre roof lights dimms until it is off completely.

The fault in your case is between the door switches and the centre and front lights, since they're both working when in ON position, it means power coming to them is still fine, however they're not getting the power from the door switch when the door is opened.

You can unscrew the door switches to see if there has been any damage to the wires due to the previous short circuit problem.

Also, is this problem with all doors or just the driver's side? Have you tried opening the doors one by one to see what happens to isolate the problem?


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Mike,

The rear luggage lamp works directly from the 4 door switches and the rear luggage door switch so if it works when any door is opened then all your door switches are OK.
As the rear luggage lamp also shares the same fuse as the other lamps and all are working then your fuse is OK too.

The front lamp and central cabin lamp work through the dimmer output in the Time Control Module when in DOOR position but switch directly to earth (body ground) then switched to ON. The following diagram shows the wiring connections.



Chance is the solid-state dimmer output in your Timer Control Module might have been overloaded with the high shortcircuit current and is now inoperational.


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks again for your reply Jalal and also from Kev. 

I have tried opening each door one at a time and only the rear light works, with no delay. I really can't remember if the centre & front light has a delay or not as I've only had my X-trail a very short time. I've removed each door switch and cannot see any obvious problems with the wires. I've had a look behind each light unit and the front one has a circuit board, would this be the Time Control Module Kev? 
The front bulb was, I believe, the one that caused the initial shortcircuit and blew the fuse.

I'm not able to do any further investigation until possibly the weekend so I will keep you posted.

Thanks for the circuit diagram Kev and thank you both again for your replies.

Regards

Mike


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks again for your reply Jalal and also from Kev. 

I have tried opening each door one at a time and only the rear light works, with no delay. I really can't remember if the centre & front light has a delay or not as I've only had my X-trail a very short time. I've removed each door switch and cannot see any obvious problems with the wires. I've had a look behind each light unit and the front one has a circuit board, would this be the Time Control Module Kev? 
The front bulb was, I believe, the one that caused the initial shortcircuit and blew the fuse.

I'm not able to do any further investigation until possibly the weekend so I will keep you posted.

Thanks for the circuit diagram Kev and thank you both again for your replies.

Regards

Mike


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Revhead Kev said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> The rear luggage lamp works directly from the 4 door switches and the rear luggage door switch so if it works when any door is opened then all your door switches are OK.
> As the rear luggage lamp also shares the same fuse as the other lamps and all are working then your fuse is OK too.
> ...


Hi Kev

Would you know where the Time Control Module is located in the car? I thought it was behind the front light but I was mistaken.

regards 

Mike


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Here you go Mike


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Revhead Kev said:


> Here you go Mike


Cheers Kev

Would it be the same for right hand drive models?

Mike


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

RHD is a mirror image of the LHD Mike, so also on the driver's side.


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Cheers Flynn, I think I've managed to locate it but it seems to have a lot of wires plugged in.  I'm going to Nissan dealers a.s.a.p to check on their computer.

Mike


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry Mike, for some reason, not known to myself, I thought UK was RHD.


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Latest update to my courtesy light. Still not working. Finally visited Nissan dealer to price up the Time Control Module and it's over £200 sterling. The guy said he's never sold one of those and he couldn't say if it would sort my problem so I should book it in to the workshop for them to have a look. I'm going to get an auto electrician to have a look some time but there's no real rush. 

Cheers all

Mike


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Mikey - why don't you try a breakers? You might get one for a song...


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion Sulphur man, I had thought about that but didn't think there would be too many around, in breakers yards, on a 2005 (54) plate, besides if I gave them a song they would probably not sell me one. 

My singing voice is awfull  

regards

Mike


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

mikeyw said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Sulphur man, I had thought about that but didn't think there would be too many around, in breakers yards, on a 2005 (54) plate, besides if I gave them a song they would probably not sell me one.
> 
> My singing voice is awfull
> 
> ...


I'll lay money on it being a common Nissan part though. If you can get the part number from your dealer I'll bet it's common to the Primera and it probably didn't change when the X Trail was facelifted.

Also try independant parts suppliers. The dealer is probably on a 50% mark-up!

Try singing the national anthem, then while they are stood to attention saluting, run off with the part.


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Courtesy light fixed*

Hi all

Just wanted to update my previous thread, from back in July, about my broken courtesy light.

Well I got an electronics friend to look at it and he found a field effect transistor (FET) had blown in the timer control unit. He managed to get a similar one from the local store for £1.25 sterling and it took about 20 minutes to fit including stripping and refitting the dash, this was just a shade cheaper than Nissan at over £200 sterling for the unit alone.

I'm very happy now 

Thanks again to all those who replied to my original thread

Mike


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Mikey,

Usually when you have an update post, it is a good idea to post it within the same thread you had originally started instead of sarting a new one 

(....thread merged with existing one...)


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

mikeyw said:


> this was just a shade cheaper than Nissan at over £200 sterling for the unit alone.
> Mike


£200?  Thanks for the update Mike.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow. What a result! Well done to your mate!


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry ValBoo I'll remember that next time.

Mike


----------



## stumpey (Dec 4, 2007)

*53 x trail personal light*

Am I right in assuming that the front courtesy light in a 53 x-trail does not work when the doors are opened. In the manual it is called a personal light whereas the centre and rear are called interior lights also it only has one on/off button and the others have 3 position functions. Thanks.


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

All three lights come on with the door opening on X-trails with a sunroof. The front and centre lights operate on a delay timer, going out when the ignition is switched on. I think the front light is, as you suggest, on X-trails without a sunroof.

Hope this clarify's things.

Regards 

Mike

ps. my lights are still working as they should


----------



## stumpey (Dec 4, 2007)

*personal light*

Hi, thanks for the reply but my x-trail has a sunroof. I just got the impression from a previous comment earlier in this topic that on the slightly older models only the 2 rear lights work off the door switches which was the impression I got from the cars manual, though this is not made entirely clear. If this is correct it just seems odd that the driver has no automatic light when entering the vehicle at night. If anyone with a 2003 model or older can help it would be much appreciated as yours is a newer 2005 model if I remember rightly Mike therefore it may be slightly different in design, but again thanks anyway.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

mine is a 52 plate and yu are right - only the central light comes on when entering the car - not the front one.


----------



## stumpey (Dec 4, 2007)

*courtesy light*

Thanks Mad Hat, I looked everywhere before I found this forum. Still it seems a poor design even though the car is great.


----------



## stumpey (Dec 4, 2007)

*interior light problem again*

Does anyone have any idea why my middle and rear interior lights wont go off except when I open the rear door as opposed to when it is closed? Your help would be much appreciated.
I have a 2003 X-Trail. Also can anyone tell me how the rear light is switched on as it does not have a rubber covered button as the 4 
doors have.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

stumpey said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply but my x-trail has a sunroof. I just got the impression from a previous comment earlier in this topic that on the slightly older models only the 2 rear lights work off the door switches which was the impression I got from the cars manual, though this is not made entirely clear. If this is correct it just seems odd that the driver has no automatic light when entering the vehicle at night.


Hi stumpy,

Yes you are right.
I have an early 2003 model with a sunroof and the front lamp is only a map reading lamp with on/off pushbutton.
I also thought it odd that the driver did not have decent illumination when getting into the car so I devised a wiring mod to have it mimic the centre interior light.
See it here.

Another thing I did was to replace all the interior lamp bulbs with some of these 24LED lamp panels.

Nice and bright white light.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

stumpey said:


> Does anyone have any idea why my middle and rear interior lights wont go off except when I open the rear door as opposed to when it is closed? Your help would be much appreciated.
> I have a 2003 X-Trail. Also can anyone tell me how the rear light is switched on as it does not have a rubber covered button as the 4
> doors have.


The rear door has a switch in the lock mechanism. You will probebly have to remove the finisher panel to locate it.

Maybe the plug for the switch was put on incorrectly or the switch was replaced. This switch should close to ground when the door is opened.


----------



## stumpey (Dec 4, 2007)

*courtesy light sorted*

Thanks guys but the problem has been solved. It turned out the door was not fully shutting 
therefore the lights remained on, but why they worked in reverse function I will probably never know and thanks Redhead Kev I will have a go at wiring the lights together using your instructions. Redhead Kev can you give me a little more info on the l.e.d bulbs as this may be easier for me as I have limited use of my hands due to having most of my fingers amputated, thanks again


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

I bought the modules from a Sydney ebay supplier here in Australia but they don't carry them anymore (or just not selling these items on ebay anymore).

Found another store (in U.S.) so you can have a look at them here.
I used the JS-06503 module (24LED) in the centre cabin and rear luggage lights and the JS-06501 (16LED) module in the front map light.

Maybe you can use the part number to search for some local supplier to you.


----------



## stumpey (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Kev, will give the american site a try.


----------



## stumpey (Dec 4, 2007)

*map light plan brilliant*

Thanks Revhead Kev, your plan for putting the map light on with the door sensors is brilliant and works a treat. Only took acouple of hours, Thanks again.


----------



## chris_1968 (Sep 10, 2008)

mikeyw said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to update my previous thread, from back in July, about my broken courtesy light.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike ,
i have the same problem with my timer control unit. I'm trying to replace the FET but i'm having difficulties to find a replacement component in the stores.
I contacted a couple of stores in the neighbourhood to find the FET 2SK2782 (probably made by Toshiba) , but no luck.
They neither can't find an equivalent type for it.
You said that your friend managed to get " a similar one". I suppose that he used one with nearly the same characteristics as the original one.
If you see him again , can you ask him for me what type he used to replace the broken component please.

Best regards,
Chris

By the way , this is a very usefull forum


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Chris

I've still got 4 more FET's as I had to buy a batch of 5. My friend got them from RS components.

Here's the link

rswww.com |  STB30NF10, ST Microelectronics, N-channel MOSFET,STB30NF10, 485-7226

Best of luck

Mike


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

I should of added that these FET's are a lot bigger than the original so a bit of fiddling with extra wire is required.
But it's worth it.


----------



## chris_1968 (Sep 10, 2008)

mikeyw said:


> I should of added that these FET's are a lot bigger than the original so a bit of fiddling with extra wire is required.
> But it's worth it.


Thanks Mike to take the effort to look it up for me.
I hope that i can tell in a few days that you are a lifesaver 
The fact that those FET's are bigger than the originals can be in my favour (less risk of overload).
I'm gonna try to find this one , and i surely let you know the final result of this adventure.

Best regards,
Chris


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Best of luck with it Chris. If your really stuck maybe we could arrange for me to post you one of mine.

Mike


----------



## chris_1968 (Sep 10, 2008)

mikeyw said:


> Best of luck with it Chris. If your really stuck maybe we could arrange for me to post you one of mine.
> 
> Mike


That's really kind Mike.
Yesterday i went to the local electronics store and i managed to order
the FET's with the number you gave me. 
I also had to order 5 pieces (minimum charge) for ± 1.9 € / piece.
I'll have them within a week or so.
You'll hear of me soon.

Best regards,
Chris


----------



## chris_1968 (Sep 10, 2008)

The latest news concerning my timer control unit.
Today i went to the store to get my fet's i ordered.
Dismounted my dashboard and timer unit. I replaced the fet in the unit and reconnected it in my car. When i plugged in the two connectors , the courtesy light went on immediately.
Victory !!!
But while i was remounting my dashboard , the courtesy light went off again.
==> fuse of interior lamp blown
I tried it again with an other fet ==> same history

Probably i have an other electrical problem elsewhere , but i don't have a clue where to start searching.
Initially the fuse of my interior lamp has blown two times while i was unplugging the connector of my trailer. I replaced it two times and the third time when the fuse blowned , my timer control unit was also dead.
Maybe i have to search in that direction (connector of trailer)
If anybody has some great ideas , share them with me please 

Damn , i was so happy for two minutes when the light went on

Best regards,
Chris


----------



## chris_1968 (Sep 10, 2008)

*problem stays unsolved*

Hi guys,
here's the latest news concerning troubles with interior light.
Didn't find the time to troubleshoot.
Yesterday i bought a bunch of fuses , so i can begin experimenting  again.
I was just wondering... in case i can't fix this timer control module,
is there a way to bypass the tcm (cutting and connecting some wires) to let the interior lights work directly with the doorswitches?
Is there a clever guy here who can figure this out for me ?
By the way , i own a LHD (living in Belgium)
I found the wiring diagram posted by redkev , but at this moment i cant figure it out myself because i'm not
familiar with those kind of symbols and abbreviations.
So i require a little bit of help with this.
Thanks

Best regards,
Chris


----------



## stumpey (Dec 4, 2007)

Which symbols are you not clear on?


----------



## chris_1968 (Sep 10, 2008)

*symbols*

Ok , where shall i begin ?
1) G=green,W=white,R=red,B=black,O=orange,L= ????
2) what does the text in an ellipse means , for example M30,M31 on the bottom right of the page. It refers to what ? Does it refer to a specific zone in the car where the component is located? I'm just guessing now.
3) what does the abbreviation "pg-power" stands for ?
4) what does the dashed line means

So , i'm searching for a solution to make the interior lamp and the map lamp work the same way as the luggage room lamp-->directly controlled by the door switches.
Therefore , i'm curious what's on the "next page" to which is refered underneath the luggage room lamp
So , if someone is in possession of this , can he/she post it here ?

Another solution , i have in mind : ask my nissan dealer for the reference number of the time control unit and look it up if they use it also in other models (primera ,...)
If this is the case , i probably can find one by a breaker , cause i guess it's
to early to find many xtrail's there.
But this is only if , if , if ....

Many thanks in advance.
Best regards,
Chris


----------



## chris_1968 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Problem solved*

Yesterday , i contacted a couple of breakers who had a time control module for me. They asked half of the price of a new one, which was still 150 €.
I was planning to visit him tomorrow to get it , but i wanted to made a last attempt to solve the problem.
I putted a new fuse in the fusebox (circuit roomlight) and the luggage lamp worked normally with the doorswitches.
Then i pushed the button of the maplamp to the on-position.
The lamp started to glow but i had a feeling that it was not on full power.
A few seconds later it began to flicker and made a strange sound and a few moments later the fuse was blown.
I dismounted the lightbulb and couldn't believe what i saw.
On the inside of the light bulb there werer some metal pieces floating around, just like the filament who was broken although the lamp was still burning.
So , it was the lamp itself who made some kind of shortcut and allways made my fuse blown.
For the moment i haven't reinstalled the lightbulb and it's all working like a charm again (at least for the passengers lamp).
Tomorrow i'm gonna buy a new lamp to fit in the maplamp and i'll cross my fingers 
In any way , thank you all guys for supporting me ; especially Mickey who gave me the replacement type for my broken FET in the time control module.

Best regards,
Chris


----------



## MOTOR IBERICA (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello,

I'm new here. I have a 2004 T30 2.2 diesel X trail, just bought to a work mate with 200K Km on the clock. 
I had the same issue with interior lights (with sunroof) that began this post (some years ago!).
The information here has been real helpful . Besides I manage to find a working time control unit (mine was fried) in the junkyard for 5 Euros.
Thank you all!
Regards from Madrid, Spain.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*Got this problem, too!*

I just bought a 2006 X-Trail SE and last night, first time driving at night, realized the front map lights do not come on even though they were set at the "door" option. Couldn't turn them on manually. Rear light and lights at bottom of doors work.
Maybe in my case it just needs a new bulb. 

I see the manual shows you how to change all these. When it warms up, will tackle that.


----------



## bmseven (Jul 20, 2018)

I know its a really old post but anyone know what this illusive timer control module looks like and where it lives
I have the same problem


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I believe it's behind the dashboard on the driver's side. Here is a diagram

https://nissan-europe.epc-data.com/x-trail/t30/141-qr25de/body_electrical/253/28550X/

For info on it, you should read the service manual. You will find a copy here.

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2006-4143

I think it is in the BCS section and that the proper name for the part is the smart entrance control unit.

For what it's worth this is not a very common fault.


----------



## bmseven (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks so much will have a read and hunt around at the weekend


----------



## Craig Hutch (Nov 2, 2020)

mikeyw said:


> Hi all, I'm new here and also new to X-trails. I am hoping somebody will be able to help with my problem. My front courtesy light shorted out and blew the fuse and also blew the centre light. I've replaced both bulbs and the fuse but now the two lights I mentioned will not work with door operation. The rear light, in the luggage compartment, and the lights in the front doors all come on when the doors open but not the other two, these will only work if I manually switch them on. My X-trail is a February 2005 T-spec, 2.2 DCI. Thanks in advance


I have the same problem 


mikeyw said:


> *Courtesy light fixed*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> ...


I have the same vehicle with the same problem but am trying to find this timer control unit


----------

